# How to burp air out of radiator and cooling system?



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I have repaired the original 4 core radiator on my '65 GTO/389. I've also replaced all hoses, radiator and heater, and replaced the water pump gasket and thermostat. My question is how's the best way to burp all the air out of the system? I'm using distilled water and since there may be major spillage on my garage floor... I'd like to top it off with anti-freeze as the last step to prevent a mess on the floor and not waste anti-freeze.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Here's quite a few Googled ideas.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...#q=how+to+remove+air+from+auto+cooling+system


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

BigD, thanks again for the info!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

While there are some good ideas there, a 65 GTO cooling system is not rocket science. The rad cap is at the top of the cooling system and turbulence from the coolant flowing will cause air to bleed out naturally. BTW, unless you have an overflow tank there will be an inch or so of air at the top of the radiator when the engine is cold. And if you do have an overflow tank, pressure in the system will force trapped air through the tank.

All that bleeding nonsense is for newer cars that don't have the fill at the highest point of the coolant system...


----------

